# Will 355mm brakes fit under 17"s?



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

I doubt it, what do you think?
They are 17" OZ superturismo's off a SEAT Toledo touring car.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Will 355mm brakes fit under 17"s? (phatvr6)*

Doubtful. The R32 brakes are smaller and only some 17s fit.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

You can get Kosei KS1 17" to fit over the R32 brakes.


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

355mm is close to 14" rotors, plus you have to consider the size of the caliper. i would safely say that NO 17" rims will not wit with 14" rotors.
i currently have 14 " alcon/stasis BBK and my 18" rims are just SQUEEZING in.


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

FYI R32 brakes are 13" /330mm which is something to consider.


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

R32 brakes are garbage. [email protected] 2 sets and sold them both, they weigh 16kgs per side, whish is ridiculous!
I've got some 323mm porsche brembos with Mov It 5x100 rotor hats, and just found some 330x28mm AP discs in 5x100 SEAT Leon fitment too.
Will just have to have a play and see what fits.
don't think I can run track sized tyres on 18"s on the corrado. shame


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spoolin1X* »_355mm is close to 14" rotors, plus you have to consider the size of the caliper. i would safely say that NO 17" rims will not wit with 14" rotors.
i currently have 14 " alcon/stasis BBK and my 18" rims are just SQUEEZING in.

Your wrong mate, PhatVR6 bolted up those 355mm Alcon 4 pots from the Cup Beetle under 17" OZ Super T's and there was 8mm clearance. That was on Mk4 hubs with no modifications to brackets. I'm sure Phat will post a shot in due coarse, if not I will throw the shot up for you.


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

i would like to see the way OZ designed the barrel then, i was told that very few 17" wheels would fit with my 14" set.
it would be nice to have 17"s for the track








pics please... TIA


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*

I'm sure PhatVR6 wont kill me for throwing his photo's up


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

i have a different style alcon caliper than you hence the difference in fitment.








19" BBS LM's








18" OZ racing TechArt Champion 3-piece wheels.
















17's barrels wouldn't fit over the caliper.


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

split rims are always going to reduce brake clearance.


----------

